# zyd doubt



## josetapadas (Jun 5, 2010)

hello,

i've compiled the kernel using zyd and, with my SMCWUSB-G, on booting or pluggin the usbstick i obtain:


```
zyd0: <SMC USB2.0 WLAN, class 255/255 (etc..)
zyd0: HMAC (etc..) address 00:(etc..)
zyd0: Ethernet address: 00:22:2d:0d:3b:a3
```
i've used `ifconfig zyd0 up scan` and nothing happens :\

what am i doing wrong?

(im still a newbie :S)


----------



## josetapadas (Jun 5, 2010)

*update:*

:arrow: well i've managed to configure things properly (loading some wlan modules to the kernel) and i've already found my wifi network, then i've executed:

`ifconfig zyd0 ssid MySSID wepmode on wepkey 1 1:0x1231231234`

and i get:


```
ifconfig: SIOCS80211: Invalid argument
```

any ideas?

:arrow: when also using inet 192.128.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 i get:


```
inet: bad value
```

any idea?

thank you in advance!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 5, 2010)

FreeBSD 7 or 8? 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8784
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html
zyd(4)
wlan(4)


----------



## josetapadas (Jun 5, 2010)

it is 7.x

i've already managed to associate zyd0 to the router but i cannot get de ip address.. it halts on the DHCPDISCOVER :\


----------



## josetapadas (Jun 5, 2010)

it sends multiple DHCPDISCOVER packets but never obtains a valid IP...

when i run `wpa_supplicant -i zyd0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf` e halts and does nothing :\


----------



## josetapadas (Jun 5, 2010)

i've changed to wep but when i run, the status is associated but when i run

dhclient zyd0 it does not recieve DHCPOFFERS.

any help?


----------



## josetapadas (Jun 5, 2010)

GOT IT!!

i dont know how to add [Solved] to the topic, gonna write a guide on putting zyd working on 7.x (with those crappy usb wifi sticks]


----------



## josetapadas (Jun 6, 2010)

*Howto: Configure wlan with ZyDAS supported devices (FreeBSD 7.x): *
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=86486#post86486


----------

